# Quick Q about LB



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

This can be deleted after I get some opinions, but signing LB might not be the greatest thing to some of you Knick fans. I know alot of you are big Nate Rob fans (like me, watched every Washington game). So with LB as coach, isn't there strong possibility he'll pull a Darko and Nate won't get played at all this year? I'm almost positive Nate will be a player in this league but what if LB doesn't see it that way? Is there a chance this could happen? I know Darko isn't that great, but LB might not think Nate is ready either. I would hate to see that. Also since Frye is a rook also, is James going to be your starting C?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

tha supes said:


> This can be deleted after I get some opinions, but signing LB might not be the greatest thing to some of you Knick fans. I know alot of you are big Nate Rob fans (like me, watched every Washington game). So with LB as coach, isn't there strong possibility he'll pull a Darko and Nate won't get played at all this year? I'm almost positive Nate will be a player in this league but what if LB doesn't see it that way? Is there a chance this could happen? I know Darko isn't that great, but LB might not think Nate is ready either. I would hate to see that. Also since Frye is a rook also, is James going to be your starting C?


Nah, cause Robinson has proven to be a good player, Darko wasn't even that great in Europe.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

exactly, brown has said he likes Nate. Darko freakin sucks. he still sucks, he couldnt do anything in summerleague.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Darko didn't provide a useful alternative in a stocked solid detroit frontcourt. I mean what does he do better than Sheed, Ben or McDyess?

Nate will provide a useful alternative in our backcourt as a tempo changer on both ends of the court. Marbury is strong but he's not an energizer. Nate is. He can come in, even for short minutes, and alter the flow of the game; something Darko isn't close to doing for Detroit, yet.

Don't worry, LB gave Prince his share, because he was useful, and such will be the case with Nate.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Penny is right on..Darko sucks..big time....he is like a deer caught in the headlights,and cant hold post position to save his life..

Brown will play the guys who make the commitment to winning..


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

truth said:


> Penny is right on..Darko sucks..big time....he is like a deer caught in the headlights,and cant hold post position to save his life..
> 
> Brown will play the guys who make the commitment to winning..


hahaha, remember when you thought maybe trading for darko was a good idea... :laugh: 

imagine brown coming over to NY with darko... oh boy.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

Nate's Play time?---- There are 96 minutes between the pg and SG slots in each game in a each game. Nates play time is gonna hinge on:

1---whether he's more effective than JC at the point

2---How much 3 Q plays

I'm hoping that Ariza will give them 25-30 good minutes at the 3. That leaves 18-23 for Q and "others. If I figure that Q gives them 18 at the 3 and 20 min the back court, then the BC rotation is:

Steph: 38 minutes
JC: 30 minutes
Q: 18 minutes

That leaves Nate SOL for PT until "something" changes---and that's without the possibility that Ariza will log BC minutes....and assumes that TT(da stiff!!!) will stay seated. 

If Q plays "the majority" of 3 position minutes(which I see as unlikely as the M.O. of LB is to account for the defensive end), that will up Nates Chances.

He could be deployed in 3-5 minute bursts as a selective "change the pace" player as a start.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

You all really think he'll see any time at the 1? He won't he is way to short.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> You all really think he'll see any time at the 1? He won't he is way to short.


BFK,WTF are you smoking over there..nates too short to play the 1??

Where do you think he is going to play the 2?? the 3?? 

you are losing it


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

nate will get more burn then ariza, simply cause hes the better player,and brown will find minutes for his best players.

if q starts at sf, then its obvious he'll get like 15 minutes per...if jamal and tim or q and tim start then nates gonna only get 10 mins...but thats enough to change the tide of the game.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Keep in mind Vinnie Johnson logged some good minutes (~25) spelling the 2 and in a 3 guard rotation, and he was only listed as 6'2. Isiah at 6'1 (he's not that tall), and Dumars at 6'3. All those guys were essentially undersized and none could be said to be "playing the 3", though he did cut into the SF's minutes. And that SF was both of all-star Adrian Dantley and all-star Mark Aguirre. 

If Vinnie could steal significant minutes from those guys I don't see why Nate can't take some from Q, TT and Ariza.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> nate will get more burn then ariza, simply cause hes the better player,and brown will find minutes for his best players.


I'm not sure about that Penny, Ariza is already a good defender and he appears to be LB's type of player.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

son of oakley said:


> Keep in mind Vinnie Johnson logged some good minutes (~25) spelling the 2 and in a 3 guard rotation, and he was only listed as 6'2. Isiah at 6'1 (he's not that tall), and Dumars at 6'3. All those guys were essentially undersized and none could be said to be "playing the 3", though he did cut into the SF's minutes. And that SF was both of all-star Adrian Dantley and all-star Mark Aguirre.
> 
> If Vinnie could steal significant minutes from those guys I don't see why Nate can't take some from Q, TT and Ariza.


I wouldn't worry about Q getting a lot of minutes. I would worry about TT, who knows larry brown's system already, getting a lot of minutes.


One thing is certain though, if anyone can fix steph, or for those of you who don't think he's broken, if anyone can take Steph to where he should be, it is LB.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm just kinda worried Brown is not going to think Nate is the player that we know he is. Of course we all know Nate most likely be a great player, but Brown might totally think the opposite and not play him that much, if at all. I don't know alot about your team but is there any other backup PG's that Brown COULD play, besides Nate? Not including Marbury or Crawford (Yes, I know they aren't backups).


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

tha supes said:


> I'm just kinda worried Brown is not going to think Nate is the player that we know he is. Of course we all know Nate most likely be a great player, but Brown might totally think the opposite and not play him that much, if at all. I don't know alot about your team but is there any other backup PG's that Brown COULD play, besides Nate? Not including Marbury or Crawford (Yes, I know they aren't backups).


Zeke has a soft spot for undersized black combo guards. I wouldn't worry to much. Every year he drafts one and always gives them a shot. Now that we have what looks to be a basketball player, I am sure Zeke will go to bat for him.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Zeke has a soft spot for undersized black combo guards. I wouldn't worry to much. Every year he drafts one and always gives them a shot. Now that we have what looks to be a basketball player, I am sure Zeke will go to bat for him.


That's true, Zeke loves the shorties. Plus Nate is gonna be jumping over Marbury's head and picking his pocket all practice long. I think LB will notice.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

son of oakley said:


> That's true, Zeke loves the shorties. Plus Nate is gonna be jumping over Marbury's head and picking his pocket all practice long. I think LB will notice.



How can you not!!! I mean I thought Dmiles was something during Lay up drills can you imagine Nate dunking it I mean two seconds ago brown would be looking down at him with his clipboard, then he turns around and bam the dudes forehead is near the rim.

He might have to bench Nate for jabbering to much ( I see that coming ) but if he doesn't play Nate, well he's an idiot. Nate is an basketball player who is athletic, not the other way around.


----------

